# páramo



## Clara19

En Bruselas, el paramo es gris; las casas del pueblo, viejas; las gentes van sucias y con ropas ajadas.

Alguien podria decirme como se diria "paramo" en francès en este contexto? Las deficiones de los diccionarios no son muy claras.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Calra 19 nunca use , ni lei paramo , pero lo puedes traducir por
brume / brouillard
la brume est grise / l'air ambiant est gris


----------



## Clara19

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Francisco! Puede que sea esa la palabra pero es verdad que es curiosa.
hasta pronto


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Inevitablement la palabra "páramo" me recuerda "Cumbres borrascosas".
Evoca algo desértico. En francés, más genérico y neutro se puede decir: _contrée_.


----------



## tatius

La traducción de araceli es correcta en sentido figurado, pero hablando de Bruselas, me parece arriesgado hablar de "desierto".

He encontrado el término "une lande", que parece apropiado:

*lande* Formation végétale inculte, couverte de bruyères, de genêts et d'ajoncs. Elle dérive parfois du défrichement des forêts et n'a pas été mise en culture.

Pero quizá es demasiado técnico. También puedes decir, simplemente "la campagne est grise"...

Espero haber sido de ayuda.

[PD: aquellos que no conocíais la palabra páramo, os recomiendo leer un libro de Juan Rulfo titulado: Pedro Páramo. Os haréis una buena idea de lo que es un páramo.]


----------



## ena 63

estoy de acuerdo con tatius, un páramo, siempre se lo imagina uno como "une étendue platte, sans arbres, pas trop habité, et d'un climat froid et venté" (por aquello de la falta de vegetales)
y con respecto a Pedro Páramo, yo también lo recomiendo, una delicia!!


----------



## Clara19

Gracias a todos por su ayuda! Ya se me quedo mas claro!
hasta luego
Clara


----------



## corine4

alguien sabe lo que significa "un páramo burgales" en francés?
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## corine4

bonjour

"...Germán contaba en un curso a futuros arqueólogos cómo los pobladores de estos páramos burgaleses quemaron los bosques para poder cultivar campos..."

pienso que burgaleses viene de Burgos pero no encuentro la traduccion de páramos (à part désert, endroit isolé). 
peut etre que quelqu'un de Burgos sait de quoi il s'agit....
merci gracias


----------



## Clicko

*Páramo*: la mejor traducción me parece que es _*plateau. *_(_Étendue de terrain relativement plane, élevée par rapport aux régions environnantes, qu'elle domine par des falaises ou par de talus en forte pente_). 
En Francia se habla, por ejemplo, del _Plateau de Larzac, _que  comparte geográficamente no pocas similitudes con los _Páramos burgaleses. _
Por cierto: _*Burgalés *_está referido efectivamente a la provincia de *Burgos *(es una provincia interior, bastante extensa, situada en la región de *Castilla y León*) . La zona norte de la provincia está formada por numerosos _páramos_, comarcas agrestes y poco pobladas. 
En cuanto al nombre propio, *Germán , *estoy _casi seguro _que se refiere a un notable profesor de la Universidad de Valladolid_, Germán Delibes de Castro, _hijo del conocido escritor castellano _Miguel Delibes._


----------



## corine4

muchisisimas gracias!!!!
si, estoy traduciendo una parte del libro de Delibes Delibes(la tierra herida, que mundo heredaran nuestros hijos?) (muy interessante y bien escrito)entonces gracias por su ayuda. si uno de los Delibes es su amigo, tengo decenas de preguntas para mi tesina!   bueno
adios


----------



## lemg

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenos días... Cómo podría traducir "páramo" en el contexto andino? Osea, esa zona un tanto desértica (debido a la altura) típica de las montañas andinas.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo mantendría "Páramo" ya que es algo muy particular.
También se podría hablar de "plateau" como propuesto aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=488610


----------



## lemg

Muchas gracias Tina..


----------



## Sopi

Muy francés: Parage


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sopi said:


> Muy francés: Parage


Hola:
"Parage" corresponde a  paraje y creo que no define lo suficiente un páramo andino.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola.

Enteramente de acuerdo con Tina.

Páramo andin.


----------



## lemg

Nuevamente muchas gracias, muy útil todo.

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este interesante y curioso  glosario veo que, efectivamente, reseñan *paramo* (sans accent, svp) como *plateau ou replat rocheux.*


----------



## helanes

A pesar del tiempo, no cae mal un comentario al respecto: páramo, como dice Víctor Pérez, se usa en francés para el equivalente del páramo latinoamericano, especialmente el de la cordillera andina; a este respecto se puede consultar Paramo (biotope) — Wikipédia


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Si se me permite, completo una imagen que ha dado Cintia&Martine nombrando a "Cumbres borrascosas". Esta servidora aporta una imagen de la peli Jane Eyre de 1970 que está en Youtube, a partir de 1:17:20, cuando Jane Eyre se ha largado y vaga por un páramo, pues es un páramo, cae rendida y el resto ahora no viene a cuento. Si alguien lo ve y puede decir cómo diría a ese territorio en francés. Páramo como terreno yermo, raso, desabrigado, frío y desamparado, que generalmente tenemos una idea de él en época fría, con el cielo encapotado, lloviendo o lloviznado, o a punto. En efecto, el páramo suele sugerir todo eso, pero es indudable que también goza de días calurosos y que la gente de los contornos aprovecha(ba) para ir de caza y ahora también a bañarse si hay alguna laguna o arroyo, pero en la larguísima época fría no lo transita ni rata, a nadie se le ocurre andar por él, ni incluso en estos tiempos, y mucho menos en los anteriores.

Gracias.


N.


----------

